# Dust on sensor.



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Could someone confirm my understanding or point me in the right direction please. 
I have a large L shaped hair or other impediment on the top left of my images, am I correct that would make its actual location bottom right on the sensor face. I have thought until I made myself stupid on this one. ;D
I have done a wet clean with a visible dust kit, and don't seem to be able to shift whatever it is, so I am looking with a light and magnifying glass but can't see it. Starting to think it may be a scratch, I bought the body used so have no idea of the history. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 27, 2015)

Test in Live View, using F22 aperture. If the hair appears on the camera's LCD, actually it is in the sensor.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2015)

Not to ask the stupid question, but have you tried another lens? Sometimes it's in the lens. Don't ask how long it took me to figure this out...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Not to ask the stupid question, but have you tried another lens? Sometimes it's in the lens. Don't ask how long it took me to figure this out...


 
Yes, a hair on the rear of the lens will show up and look awful.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi ajfotofilmagem. 
Camera is a 20D so no live view, but I found it on some images, checked at f22 on an out of focus plain wall and it is there. 



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Test in Live View, using F22 aperture. If the hair appears on the camera's LCD, actually it is in the sensor.



Hi Mackguyver. 
There is a hair in the lens, looks fairly deep in, possibly on the image stabiliser element, so I tried another without the hair and the L is still on the image! 



mackguyver said:


> Not to ask the stupid question, but have you tried another lens? Sometimes it's in the lens. Don't ask how long it took me to figure this out...



Hi Mt Spokane. 
My hair in the lens doesn't seem to show up so far, I guess that confirms my observation that it is not on the rear element. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, a hair on the rear of the lens will show up and look awful.



My question was if I see crud on the top left of the picture am I correct that it is the bottom right of the sensor I need to look at? Bottom line is this only shows at smaller apertures and this camera is mainly used for workshop documentation with flash. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> HMy question was if I see crud on the top left of the picture am I correct that it is the bottom right of the sensor I need to look at?



Crud at top left in picture is at bottom left on sensor, it's a vertical flip only (well, it's a horizontal flip, too...but you did that already when you turned the camera around to look into it from the front).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Neuro. 
Thanks for that, by the time I'd  scoured  searched the sensor for marks and tried to rethink this several times as I couldn't see anything where I thought it should be I couldn't see straight or think straight. I did forget that turning the camera counts as a horizontal flip, D'oh! I even got out film negatives and tried to work it back but by that time I was already mentally scrambled! 
Thanks again. 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > HMy question was if I see crud on the top left of the picture am I correct that it is the bottom right of the sensor I need to look at?
> ...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2015)

If the dirt you see in the pictures is not a human hair, can be fungus that grows below the low pass filter.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi ajfotofilmagem. 
I didn't get a chance to carefully study the correct area as directed by Neuro, I am going to have a look later as the brain fart has passed! Is there a way to verify mould, just it doesn't shift when cleaned, look back after a while to see how big it's got? ???

Thanks to all for help and suggestions. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ajfotofilmagem said:


> If the dirt you see in the pictures is not a human hair, can be fungus that grows below the low pass filter.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ajfotofilmagem.
> I didn't get a chance to carefully study the correct area as directed by Neuro, I am going to have a look later as the brain fart has passed! Is there a way to verify mould, just it doesn't shift when cleaned, look back after a while to see how big it's got? ???
> 
> 
> ...


You needs to point a lantern to the sensor, at different angles and observe the reflection to see if dirt is on the low pass filter surface or underneath it.

If the dirt is under the filter, should be fungus and need desmostar the camera to be cleaned at the authorized workshop.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi ajfotofilmagem. 
Thank you for that, I didn't understand this word, desmostar nearest I could get from google was a similar word which translated to dismantle, is this correct? I got the gist of it though, send it in! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ajfotofilmagem.
> ...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry for the typographical error, Google Translate could not translate. : 

"To disassemble the camera in the authorized service".


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you. 




ajfotofilmagem said:


> Sorry for the typographical error, Google Translate could not translate. :
> 
> "To disassemble the camera in the authorized service".


----------

